# Keyboards



## VzwGalaxy (Dec 23, 2011)

Maybe its just me and my phones, but do they all start to suck at some point? Ive gone through them all (swiftkey, swiftkey flow, swype, 4.2, touchwiz, etc) its like the prediction engine in all of them quits working and auto correct just comes to a complete stop. Idk, ike i said maybe its just me but just trying to see if anyone feels the same. Im still searching for that "perfect" keyboard for me


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

VzwGalaxy said:


> Maybe its just me and my phones, but do they all start to suck at some point? Ive gone through them all (swiftkey, swiftkey flow, swype, 4.2, touchwiz, etc) its like the prediction engine in all of them quits working and auto correct just comes to a complete stop. Idk, ike i said maybe its just me but just trying to see if anyone feels the same. Im still searching for that "perfect" keyboard for me


I have ALWAYS preferred AOSP keyboard except on my Nexus 7 mainly due to the lack of a thumb keyboard in landscape. On TW ROMs I tend to find the AOSP keyboard gets some lag sometimes, either I can clear data and cache on the keyboard and it seems to back in session with me for a few more days or I can just install Swiftkey. Normally though its AOSP keyboard all the way, has been ever since my Eclair modding days


----------



## Chuckleb0ne (Oct 3, 2012)

Same here. But then I switched back to SwiftKey from the android 4.2 keyboard and I haven't left since.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't seem to find a reason to get rid of Swiftkey right now. Ever since they've added that 'no spacebar' thing...oh boy


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Gotta say I honestly have few qualms with Swiftkey or Swype depending on whether I'm in landscape or portrait. I stay on stock TW roms so I know how average Samsung's keyboard is. I don't see myself moving from Swiftkey or Swype anytime soon.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Using the TW keyboard, I make so many more mistakes than I ever did with the AOSP keyboard. I tried swiftkey awhile back and thought it was meh, but it seems like you guys like it. I might give it another try. I just feel the AOSP keyboard is nearly perfect for my typing. The TW keyboard is also starting to lag, less than 2 days after a fresh wipe, may be because I'm stock though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm trying Kii keyboard right now. Kinda digging it so far.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zl.inputmethod.latin


----------



## menumber6 (Dec 25, 2012)

JRJ442 said:


> I'm trying Kii keyboard right now. Kinda digging it so far.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zl.inputmethod.latin


Download this and give it a try! Still using it, it has pretty good prediction and a lot of other features to. I don't think this keyboard will be free for long

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

menumber6 said:


> Download this and give it a try! Still using it, it has pretty good prediction and a lot of other features to. I don't think this keyboard will be free for long
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Yeah, they pretty much say its gonna be a paid app before too long. I will be buying it though. Worth whatever they charge, as long as its under $5.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> I'm trying Kii keyboard right now. Kinda digging it so far.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zl.inputmethod.latin


It's funny that people can take other free apps, add a little fluff, and then charge for them.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

ImaComputa said:


> It's funny that people can take other free apps, add a little fluff, and then charge for them.


Welcome to this day and age haha


----------

